# I can't edit my profile! Please help!



## maggie2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't edit my profile. It displayed as follows:

you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 

What's the problem? anybody can help? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It could be one of the restrictions in place until someone has five or more posts up Maggie.


----------



## maggie2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> It could be one of the restrictions in place until someone has five or more posts up Maggie.


thank you so much. I'll try to post more, then I can remove the restrictions. you are really kind.


----------



## maggie2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> It could be one of the restrictions in place until someone has five or more posts up Maggie.


oh..... I still can't edit my profile even though you I post more than 5. any problem?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

What exactly would you like to edit in your profile?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

And you are selecting CP and then in that panel there are the different boxes that list the different things to be changed, some possibly a little confusing.
When you do a change, you have to save it.

So what step can you not get to.
Also if you just got your fifth post up over the weekend, see how it is in a day or so.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 22, 2011)

Same problem. Strange enough to restrict profile modifying. Robots and spammers will never fill profiles.
On the contrary, a demand to provide more detailed information on users during registration would make robots' lives harder.


----------



## lezah20 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm a newbie here, and I just hope I wont face the same problem here


----------

